# Petite army medic shoulders big role



## old medic (21 Apr 2010)

Petite army medic shoulders big role
Small in stature, soldier definitely holds her own
 By Ethan Baron, Canwest News Service
19 April 2010 

http://www.calgaryherald.com/Petite+army+medic+shoulders+role/2923167/story.html



> Master Cpl. Mike Cuevas caught sight of his company's new combat medic, and he had doubts.
> 
> He'd fought in Afghanistan's heat, climbed over head-high mud walls, leaped water-filled ditches, scrambled to firing positions under incoming rounds, all carrying upwards of 40 kilograms of gear.
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Apr 2010)

Good on her.  Although, one has to ask, would they have made as big a deal if the medic had been a small male?


----------



## GAP (21 Apr 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Good on her.  Although, one has to ask, would they have made as big a deal if the medic had been a small male?



So where would the story be in that...."Pipsqueek medic works outside the wire" doesn't ring....but sex sales... ;D


----------



## Yrys (21 Apr 2010)

I wish her "merde" for her tour.

"Combat-effectiveness standards dictate that a soldier should carry a maximum of 33 per cent of body weight"

Do the soldiers get weight with their rudsack to check it out ?


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Apr 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> So where would the story be in that...."Pipsqueek medic works outside the wire" doesn't ring....but sex sales... ;D



Not so much "sex sells" but, "oh, she's a small female, she might not be able to do this" came to my mind.  If it were a male, you're right, where's the story?   :



			
				Yrys said:
			
		

> "Combat-effectiveness standards dictate that a soldier should carry a maximum of 33 per cent of body weight"



 :rofl:  (Sorry)

Depending on the weight of the soldier, some are carrying considerably more than 33% of their weight.
Unfortunately, when a BFT is done based on "weight" as opposed to a "kit list", that all goes right out the window.



			
				Yrys said:
			
		

> Do the soldiers get weight with their rudsack to check it out ?



No.  Most people figure out the best way to pack their kit after a few marches/exercises, etc.


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Apr 2010)

This small-size medic is not the first to impress the doubters, she is just the latest to receive deserved recognition.  She is a credit to her Branch and of course to her family/roots, both prepared her well for the challenges (and doubters) in life.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Apr 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Good on her.  Although, one has to ask, would they have made as big a deal if the medic had been a small male?



Nope, but we'll take any "good" story we can get the media to press.......................


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Apr 2010)

Hey, I'm not against the article and I think she's an asset to the trade (and the CF).  I'm just mocking the media.


----------



## Journeyman (22 Apr 2010)

......and you're short   >


----------



## Armymedic (22 Apr 2010)

Everyone,

Just remember; the media never "makes" the story, they just report them.

 : 

:yellow:


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Apr 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ......and you're short   >



I'm not short, I'm fun-sized!!

Good things come in small packages, as does dynamite.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (22 Apr 2010)

When all was said and done, I was happy to find out this wasn't an advertisement for another TLC or Discovery Channel show on little people....Little Hospital in the Desert..... (Little Chocolatiers, Little People Big World etc).....

More proof that what you see isn't always what you get, and that determination and professionalism can allow just about anyone to do great things. For the medic, thanks for being out there and not only looking after yourself and being in the fight, but the troops.

HH


----------



## 40below (22 Apr 2010)

She'll still tower over many CF-18 pilots  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Apr 2010)

As my mom used to say, "the best wine comes from the smallest barrels".


----------



## Old Sweat (22 Apr 2010)

As I said when I sent this to a friend of mine (ex-US Army SF), you don't measure guts and ability with a ruler.


----------



## JackieGirl (1 May 2010)

... is it bad that I thought "wow, she's TALL" when  read about her height?!

This post just made me crack up into the HUGEST grin ever (I'm four foot nine when I'm not slouching).  A lot of people worry that I'm gonna be STEPPED ON during Basic- this just shows that if you got what it takes, you'll do alright. I've lurked her for a couple days, but this post is reply worthy, I think! I'm a tiny little shrimp, myself- but I know for a FACT that size don't matter. 


Cheers, all!

-Jackie.


----------



## Sparkplugs (1 May 2010)

JackieGirl said:
			
		

> ... is it bad that I thought "wow, she's TALL" when  read about her height?!
> 
> This post just made me crack up into the HUGEST grin ever (I'm four foot nine when I'm not slouching).  A lot of people worry that I'm gonna be STEPPED ON during Basic- this just shows that if you got what it takes, you'll do alright. I've lurked her for a couple days, but this post is reply worthy, I think! I'm a tiny little shrimp, myself- but I know for a FACT that size don't matter.
> 
> ...



You'll do fine!  Sometimes it's easier to be small on basic.  The 6-foot wall is a challenge, just picture yourself as a monkey, hahaha.  I'm 5 feet tall in my boots, so I know where you're coming from.   ;D


----------



## FastEddy (1 May 2010)

JackieGirl said:
			
		

> ... is it bad that I thought "wow, she's TALL" when  read about her height?!
> 
> This post just made me crack up into the HUGEST grin ever (I'm four foot nine when I'm not slouching).  A lot of people worry that I'm gonna be STEPPED ON during Basic- this just shows that if you got what it takes, you'll do alright. I've lurked her for a couple days, but this post is reply worthy, I think! I'm a tiny little shrimp, myself- but I know for a FACT that size don't matter.
> 
> ...



Your right ! size doesn't matter. but just out of curiosity, have you considered taking your RN, you sound like a perfit candidate.

Cheers.


----------



## dimsum (1 May 2010)

With regards to RN, possibly ROTP (Nursing) may be a good option.


----------



## JackieGirl (3 May 2010)

I am considering going for RN, actually! It's a bit up in the air at this point, but I would like to do something in the med field, you know? I've been looking at ROTP, as well as joining the reserve artillery, before remustering to med tech on the regular force. 

Hmmm. I'm a wee bit intrigued at why FastEddy has deemed me a perfect candidate for nursing... heh, are MOST nurses short and hyperactive?  

Haha, and thanks, Sparkplugs- us short people know what it's like.  

-Jackie.


----------

